# The Sky Breathes All Life - OOC



## tylermalan (Sep 16, 2005)

*[size=+3]The Sky Breathes All Life[/size]​*

The Elves struck first.

It was really only a matter of time since the discovery of the half-breed.  Enraged at the finding, the Elves of Neila lashed out at their neighbors, blaming the Humans, who did nothing but point fingers right back.  Decimating the Humans cities of Milys and Sharniq, the Elves were set to rampage across the skies in their newly developed air machines, raining destruction from so far above that no arrow could reach.  Needless-to-say, the Humans of Constancy got the hint, and forming an alliance with the Dwarves of the Perfect Carving to the north, conscripted never-before-flown airships of their own.  After weeks of skirmishes, Human intelligence caught wind of the Elves' major offensive plan - they were to launch every airship they had in one assault against the Human capital, in an angered-fueled effort to stomp out the source of such impurity.  Responding in kind, the Humans and Dwarves began to mobilize their entire sky-fleet as well...

The stage was set for the first major, and largest, airship battle the world had ever seen.

_______________________________________________________________

To state now, this recruitment thread has been opened because of discussions originally had here.  Since, the following players have been chosen:

AmorFati
Eluvan
Nonlethal Force
Jemal
Shayuri
Lord Wyrm

Alts can continue to be posted, just in case anyone drops out as the game goes on.

That being said, here are some more details...

I'm approaching character creation a little differently than usual.  What I want in this thread are CHARACTER CONCEPTS, complete with a personality and background of how you ended up assigned to an airship and what you do there, even if you aren't part of the fighting force also assigned there (though you CAN be part of that if you want).  Keep in mind that these airships are large enough to support small communities, so all manner of professions can be found there.  You WILL be under martial law while on the airships though, so be aware.  Also include the classes that you're wanting to play, and what level (from 1 to 4 or 5) the character is intended to be.  You will start the campaign just prior to the battle mentioned in the intro, but not yet in the air.

I'm allowing all core races except for Half-Elf and all core classes, plus all NPC classes from the DMG.  I wouldn't be against any other weird races as long as it doesn't get crazy and is FULLY explained in the background of the character.  As far as books go, I have the core books and Races of Faerun, but I don't have any of the Complete books, but you can use whatever you want as long as someone else can vouch for the validity of your mechanics.  Also, try to steer away from Psionics, but if you really want to, get with me and we can discuss how I want it to be handled.

Anyway, once I have the backgrounds of the characters laid out, I will assign a level to each person based almost ENTIRELY upon that character's history.  Once the level is assigned, I'll open up an RG Thread where the completed characters can be posted.  I'm doing this because I want to get a truly good mix of characters in the party, as opposed to characters that work well together because it was planned out ahead of time, so the Wizard might be level 2, and the ship's cook might be level 5.

*UPDATE*
Since the game is starting, exact levels of alts will not be decided until one is needed, so for now, the only thing important is the backstory.  Like I previously stated, anyone can throw one up here as an alt-in-waiting, and if one is needed, I'll let you all know!

In addition, this thread will stay up as the OOC for the main game taking place in the Playing the Game forum.  That being said, hopefully the only posts I see here will be new alternate character submissions and posts from the players themselves.  Thanks!


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 16, 2005)

Sounds great! Will work on a more detailed concept later on, but this is what I've got so far:

Poleil was a young woman roaming the streets. The highest bidder got the price; that was how she was taught by her supperiors. Till one night. Her customer, a rather wealthy noble, demanded more than he payed for. It wasn't the first time this happened, and at first Poleil went with it. Then something snapped inside of her. A few minutes later she left the room, a bloodied trail following her down the stairs and out on the streets. She wandered the streets in a red-hued daze for several days untill she was picked up by one of the "mothers" of her guild. *"I have been looking for you Poleil. What happened with <censored> was... unfortunate. However, it is time you knew. The House deal not only in pleasures. Consider it your first test of many to come." * 

The next months Poleil was trained in the use of nunchaku, sai, shuriken, kai and other weapons of the ninja. Her mind and reflexes was trained so as to better avoid danger. She was taught where to strike her opponents for the best effects, and how to use the shadows to her advantage. And now she is on her first, official mission. It is somewhat two-fold; protect the ships captain (or high-ranking officer, a noble on board or something) while under cover as a harlot. The second part of her mission is to eliminate a low-ranking officer (or soldier, priest, whatever) that have neglected to pay The House for services previously hired. 

Thinking the Ninja class from Complete Adventurer. Preferably level 4 or higher. Aiming for high Charisma, Wisdom and Dexterity. (In that order). Con and Str is not that important, but Int might be semi-important. Will act mostly as a seductive (will try, anyway ) woman who roams the ship, having access to most of it. Most believe she is the captain/officer/whatever play-thing, and only a few know her true identity.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 16, 2005)

Okay, here it goes.  I hope you enjoy, and I hope you can see what I am going after with Sye:

*CHARACTER DESCRIPTION:*

Sye Dillinger - Human.  5'4, 115 lbs.  Sky blue eyes, Golden Blonde hair.

*CHARACTER BACKGROUND:*

Sye Dillinger has always been normal – for a child lucky enough to be educated.  In school, she had her areas in which she excelled, but she also had her areas in which she was absolutely awful.  She was great at learning the history of the land and even appreciated debating about the various reasons that history had taken the course it had.  She spent many hours in study over the various lands and kingdoms and tried to soak up as much knowledge as she could humanly absorb.  He goal was never to prove herself to be more knowledgeable than the next guy, she just wanted to learn.

But of course, there also were the more physical aspects to schooling.  She never did very well at all with fine motor control sports.  Catching and throwing balls was just not her thing.  Wielding a sword often gave her trouble.  For her own protection, she did manage to pick up the use of a dagger – but even that was never as good as her father had wanted to see.  As she tried the more physical sports, Sye was able to pick up and use the crossbow with some success.  But in this regard she has always considered herself sub par.

Then, there were the arts.  Music came naturally to her.  Writing also was a skill she enjoyed.  She loved to write lyrics, poems, and even short stories.  But to combine both talents into one masterpiece and set her poems to music was simply joy for her.  Her father grumbled in that there was no money to be made in poetry, but he loved her anyway.  Her mother merely smiled and said that she hoped Sye would find a husband who liked poems, because otherwise it would be like living with her father for the rest of her life.  Sye just smiled at her mother when she said this and went out into the woods to study.

While in the woods studying her precious history, Sye’s mind began to drift off.  She wasn’t quite sure what was happening, but it almost seemed as though her eyes became fuzzy for just a moment.  When her eyesight cleared, a handsome and wealthily clad young man stood before her.  He asked Sye, “Wouldn’t you like to run away with me and share in my wealth?  Look at my lavish clothing and the luxury that I live in.  This could all be yours if you want it.”  Sye laughed out loud and replied, “You sound just like my father.  He says that money is one of the main goals in life and keeps encouraging me to use my talents in a way that will earn money.  Rather, I like to do things for others that make them happy, regardless of whether it gets me anything or not!”  The young man thought for a moment and replied, “Well, I am a prince over a small kingdom.  Wouldn’t you like to come away with me and help me rule it when my time comes?”  Sye again laughed and replied, “I don’t think so.  I have my own kingdom here.  The woods and the forest are my muse, I listen to them with a kind ear and they inspire my talents.  I don’t need the troubles of a kingdom to weigh me down.”  Once more the man thought, and he even sat down on a nearby stump to ponder.  “I know.  I’ll just be honest.  You are a beautiful young woman, and your beauty has captured my eyes.  I must have you as my future queen, and I must be honest about how I feel!”  Sye laughed once more.  “Physical beauty is fleeting.  You may think me beautiful today, but in sixty years when my face wrinkles and I am old and fat – will you still find me beautiful?  Beauty truly comes from the person within, not from the physical appearances on the outside.  Again, I must decline.”

Instantly, her eyes clouded over once more and she fell into a light sleep.  In a matter of minutes when she awake, she found herself face to face with a pixie.  The pixie looked to her and replied, “Sye, as much as I tried to tempt your heart, you proved to me that you heart was not capable of temptation.  I tried to tempt you with money, prestige, and beauty but you held fast.  I tried to tempt you with flattery, lust, and adulations but you were not interested.  More than that, you honored my woods with your speech.  You have proven yourself much unlike the rest of the humans around you.  And I would like to give you a reward for your loyalty to the true spirit of life within you.  Ask, and I shall reward you.”  Sye again smiled and replied, “It is not right for me to ask for a gift, I did not do anything to deserve it other than be who I am.  If you desire to give me a gift, then give me what you feel is honorable.  I would much rather receive a gift that is true from your heart than one that is requested by my own.  I would be honored by whatever you would present to me.” 

The pixie again smiled and bowed low.  “Again you honor me.  Let me then give you this: my friendship.  I am Lamark, a pixie of this forest.  Whenever you should have need of me, just come to this forest and call out my name.  I will hear you calling and will come to honor our friendship.”  With that he approached her face and kissed her on the nose.  He then sat upon the same stump as the image of the beautiful young man had sat – and Sye and Lamark talked.  For the next several years they often spent afternoons talking in the forest.  As Sye grew older, she would bring her fiddle into the forests and perform poetry and dance for Lamark, who would often join in the dance and be inspired to add his own poetry.  The rest of her schooling years were spent in this fashion.

One day, however, the time for her schooling came to an end.  It was time for her to marry – or at least support herself through work.  Her father came to her one night – drunk.  He had just been laid off from his job and wasn’t handling the pressure well.  As he entered her room he startled Sye and she jumped up to meet him.  He grabbed the top of her shirt in an attempt to balance himself and the shirt tore – nearly exposing her chest.  Her father looked at her through his drunken eyes and began to lecture her.  “Let’s see where your history gets you in life!  Let’s see how much money that history can make you!  Let’s see where that fiddle-playing and dance lands your sorry good for nothing freeloading butt!”  He struck her across the cheek out of a drunken rage. “Only place you’ll every find work is as a _‘lady’_ in the taverns!”

Sye knew that he was under a lot of pressure and also knew that he didn’t know what he was doing because of the alcohol.  She began to sob as she ducked under his arms and ran down the hallway and out the door.  She did not remember to grab another set of clothing on her way out.  As she entered the cool air outside the house she fell to the wet grass.  “I forgive you, father.  I cannot accept what you have done and said, but I still love you.”

Sye picked herself up off of the ground and ran into town.  She swore off any alcoholic drink on account of what it had done to her father that night.  Fortunately, as she ran into town she met an amazing traveling minstrel by the name of Jacobus.  Jacobus saw her trained musical talent and immediately knew how to put it to work.  He taught her to dance and recite her poetry while he played on his mandolin.  He played his pan pipes while she played her fiddle.  Under the tutelage of Jacobus she learned the lifestyle of a traveling minstrel.  But she learned far more than that.  Sye learned how to talk people out of a drunken stupor.  Sye learned when to begin a simple or amusing debate to free up people’s tongues – and eventually to open their pocketbooks in appreciation for a good evenings entertainment.  Sye learned that her talents were useful, even if she couldn’t wield a dagger well.  And through it all, whenever she returned home she reacquainted herself with Lamark and sang of her journeys with Jacobus.  Even Jacobus thought that Lamark was wonderful – for a pixie.

And then one day it happened.  Jacobus grew deathly ill.  The doctor said something about consumption.  Something caused him to lose his strength and to have horrible fits of coughing.  She began to play more and more solos in taverns and inns, playing to make Jacobus smile as he watched than anything else.  Eventually Jacobus died; Sye mourned the loss of her mentor and closest friend.  For the first time since the night when she was struck by her drunken father – she felt alone and unsure of where to go.

Then she heard the cry one day by the town crier.  “The humans and dwarves will wage war on the elves!  Anybody can serve; all hands are needed to defend our land!  No person too small, no ability will go unused!”

She knew what to do.  She said so-long to Lamark.  She refused to say goodbye, because she vowed that if she survived the war then she would return to Lamark and tell him of her travels and the war.  Before too long she found herself serving upon an airship.  

She could do most jobs, but she especially liked addressing those around her regarding the war.  She could relate the historical significance of the battle as well as remind the troops of the reasons that they fought the war with the elves.  She could lift their spirits and inspire them into courage through her ability to tap into the communal memory of who they were as people.  She could give advice to anyone who sought an understanding about the typical tactics of elves and how they had been fought before.  She was willing to do any job that her captain asked, but the job that she prized the most was being the rallying force of the troops and an advisor when needed.


OTHER DETAILS AS REQUESTED:

*CLASS and LEVEL:*
[Sblock]As you hopefully picked up, Sye is a Bard.  As to her level, this of course depends on how much grunt work she does, how much inspiration she can bring, and how much “advising” she can do.  Ideally, I would like to start her at level 3 (or higher only if you see fit).  However, I would be willing to play Sye at any level.  As for character development, honestly right now I am thinking of taking her in straight Bard levels without multiclassing or using a PrC.[/Sblock]

NON-CORE FEATS REQUESTED:
[Sblock]*Extra Music:* [Complete Adventurer] You can use your bardic music more often than you otherwise could.
*Prerequisite:* Bardic Music ability
*Benefit:* You can use your bardic music four extra times per day
*Normal:* Bards without the Extra Music feat can use bardic music once per day per bard level.
*Special:* You can gain this feat multiple times, its effects stack.

*Nymph’s Kiss:* [Book of Exalted Deeds] By maintaining an intimate relationship with a good aligned fey (such as a nymph or dryad), you gain some of the character istics of fey.
*Benefit:* Fey creatures regard you as though you are fey.  You gain a +2 circumstance bonus on all CHA-related checks, and a +1 bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like abilities.  Starting with the level when you take this feat, you gain 1 extra skill point per level.

*Obscure Lore:* [Complete Adventurer] You are a treasure-trove of little known information
*Prerequisite:* Bardic Knowledge or Lore class feature
*Benefit:* You gain a +4 insight bonus on checks using your bardic knowledge or lore class feature

*Versatile Performer:* [Complete Adventurer] You are skilled at many kinds of performances.
*Prerequisite:* Perform (any) 5 ranks
*Benefit:* Pick a number of Perform categories equal to your INT bonus (minimum 1).  For the purpose of making Perform check, you are treated as having a number of ranks in those skills equal to the highest number of ranks you have in any Perform category.  You cannot change these categories once you have picked them, but your score in them automatically increases if you later add additional ranks in your highest Perform category.  You gain new categories of your choice if your INT bonus permanently raises.  In addition, you gain a +2 bonus on combined Perform checks when using using two or more forms of Performance at the same time, such as a bard strumming a lyre while singing.  In such cases, add the bonus to the higher of the two Perform skill modifiers.

_Rationale for asking for these feats:_  Given that Sye is a very non-combat oriented person, I hoped to make her shine in areas of Diplomacy, Gathering Information, and Perform skills.  

The Nymph’s Kiss feat I like because it adds a neat flavor to the background, although its benefits will obviously help out in Sye’s non-combat goals.  

The Extra Music will allow Sye to play a better “boosting role” in combat in place of her inability to melee.  Even though the feat allows it, I do not plan on taking it more than once unless some of my other choices are denied.  

The Obscure Lore feat will help her relay information easier.  

The Versatile Performer is really just a flavor feat.  I plan on taking Perform (stringed instruments) anyway to account for the fiddle.  Anything that calls for a Perform check can be done through the fiddle in any regard.  However, this way I can add flavor to her actions by adding dance or singing/poetry.  If this feat is allowed and I get the appropriate INT score, I would use Versatile Performer to pick up Perform (dance) and Perform (sing) and Perform (poetry) in that order.  As I said, however, while it does provide a +2 bonus to Perform skill, it is really just a flavor feat.  And it is definately a non-combat choice!

The other feats I am interested in are Investigator, Negotiator, and Persuasive – all of which are in the PHB.  As you can see by my possible feat selection, I am truly trying to make a non-combat character who excels in an area outside of swordplay.  The feats I would take at first level (Assuming they are allowed) would be Extra Music and Nymph’s Kiss (Human bonus feat).  These would reflect her background.  Assuming I would get to start 3rd level or higher, I would like to take Versatile Performer to also reflect her background.[/Sblock]


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 17, 2005)

I like them both, keep em coming.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Sep 17, 2005)

From the journal of Tarthiel, Speaker of the Dead, as related by the Vampire and Diviner Rimris:

_"It was on the eve of the full moon, my great ritual was nearly complete.  Long had I desired to raise an army of those like me.  That was when my scouts reported the presence of the hunters encroaching upon my territory.  It was not the first time I had church inquisitors come to hunt me down but these were different somehow.  With my ritual's components gathered and ready I felt I had time to scry upon these interlopers and learn their secrets.  When I attempted to center my eyes upon on them I met a powerful magical barrier, uninvited diviners were apparently not allowed to look upon these mortals.  Unperturbed I scryed upon my nearby minions, still I could not see the interlopers.  I ordered several mortals to steal items from them and bring me them in order to use more powerful auguries upon them.  When my minions brought back several coins with the story that they had been given to them freely by the man in black I was astonished.  I quickly ordered the sentries set to double and began studying the items.

"Instead of the visions I sought I conjured phantoms of many dead creatures such as myself.  Apparently the man in black had a sick sense of humor.  I delved further into the mysteries of the coins and saw the man as a child, he played as any human child would and seemed to get along well with the other whelps.  I flashed to his apprenticeship in a port city, a skilled worker, he rarely had his master correct him as he worked the planks steadily into ships.  His beginnings as a craftsman went well and I saw him grow rich on his work as a shipwright.  He worked diligently still and his business grew.

"Then I saw it, agents of a church with which I am still unfamiliar with training their star pupil.  Clearly he had had this training before, how did I miss this?  He had guided my visions somehow, no doubt with the help of his mage friend.  He was no cleric though, he was an assassin of utmost skill and a quick lip.  I learned all I could of his fighting style with that damnable chain.  Now I regret that but then it seemed the inteligent course of action.

"The next morning while I slept he began his attack, later when I awoke only half of all my minions still lived.  Apparently the man in black, who later that night I came to know as Vaeris, had killed many of them while they yet slept.  Those who were awake for the attack were put to the sword by a beast of a man and a halfling wizard.  They had managed to bring down the beast at the cost of many lives and the wizard had been slain by my spawn but Vaeris and a cleric yet lived and still skulked in my castle.

"I made for the room of the ritual and began, if the interlopers were still in this area when the ritual was complete then they would join me as vampires.  When the ritual was nearly complete I heard the screams of my guards and the blast of magic as the cleric tore through them.  I continued my chanting bent over the alter but I did not have much of that before I felt the sting of magical silver in my back.  The man had waited in the room of the ritual and I had not detected him warded though I was.  I spun quickly catching him in the ribs with my fist.  He had not expected me to be so old and powerful apparently.  I felt his life energy flow into me and I made for his throat with my fangs in order to end the fight then and there but I failed to get a good hold.  Precious blood spilled from his jugular onto the floor.  I summoned several of the shades of those I had slain before and they set into him sapping his speed and strength.  I returned to the ritual hoping the brief intermission would not interupt it now, not in this crucial stage.  The sounds of the battle outside drew closer and the fight behind me sounded ferocious indeed.  Then within minutes of the end of the ritual the sounds of the battle behind me ended.  I let out a sigh of relief and continued.

"Unfortunately the man must of been stronger than he looked because I felt the chain tighten around my ankle and drag me away from the altar.  I fought back immeadiatly and Vaeris and I became locked in mortal combat.  I attempted to bring more minions to my side but as they arrived the cleric engaged them having finally burst through our defenses.  I managed to free myself of Vaeris's grasp and ran toward the battle weary cleric, catching her in my grasp I held her as hostage between me and the weakened man in black.  I threated her life should he approach and backed toward the shuttered window.  He merely smiled and once more brought his chain to bear.  I was shocked by his callousness toward the life of his comrade and nearly feinted when he took her head off with the chain.  I dropped the corpse from my arms as he rushed me.  The impact from him, even in his weakened state, sent us both tumbling out the window and down to the rocks below.  The sun engulf me in its morning rays before I hit and for sometime I assumed he had died as well.

"Later I would learn from other spirits that he had survived, although badly weakened, and had sold much of his gear in order to restore himself to health and the youth I had divined before the fight.  Last I heard was from a recently deceased mind flayer was he had once again commenced his training and had become deadly once more."_

Vaeris is a human rogue/swashbuckler of twenty-four or so.  While at the time of the fight with Rimris he would of been around eighteenth level and in his fifties currently he would be probably be around eighth due to the energy drain of the undead.  While he managed to recover physically from the fight his mental facilties were affected leaving him at around level two which he immeadiatly began training up from.  He has worked for an evil church for some time now and stopped Rimris because the church wanted power, not death and for some reason an army of vampires wandering around made them cringe.  Vaeris as their best assassin and warrior was sent to put down the ancient vampire and succeeded where many good clerics and paladins failed.  The fact is he was commander of the group when they entered and used his allies abilities to toy with the vampire and his minions before the final confrontation.  His being on the ship is supposedly because he's an excellent shipwright, which he is, but in reality is because he is after a very particular enemy.

Hope I can get in on this one it sounds interesting.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 17, 2005)

A couple of ideas here...

Aitchkay-twoscore and seven: Using the Warforged race from Eberron, and the Warmage class from Complete Arcane, this concept is a fantasy version of an artillery tank. Although Warforged have attribute penalties that really hurt warmages, the coolness factor is undeniable. Each "spell" is a new weapon that slides out of a concealed cowling, or is revealed as hatches and orifices iris open. Ever see Iron Giant? Remember the end? Something like that...only smaller. Personality-wise, the unit is manically friendly and overpolite, if prone to Freudian slips when upset with its owner. It is self aware and sentient, though conditioned to obey the orders of its 'master.' Perhaps it's a prototype dwarven golem that was hybridized with human wizardry and became unexpectedly self-aware? Perhaps it was deemed to dangerous to allow to wander, and so was placed back in storage...until this fateful attack, when ALL weapons were needed. Eh? Eh? (Note - that's a placeholder name and in-joke, not the real name under consideration )

Thorn: The rogue/fighter/shadowdancer (one day). Wields a spiked chain with deadly force, dresses in black armor. Kinda gothy. An orphan of war, Thorn is motivated primarily by a desire to revenge herself  upon the slaughterers of her friends and family. She's quiet, confident, and ruthlessly effective...though with a fragile underbelly she strives to keep hidden. Thorn would make a good scout, saboteur, and support warrior.

As yet unnamed: A dragon themed sorceress! Taking some of the draconic feats from Complete Arcane, a primary caster with more flexibility than the Warmage concept, but still plenty of firepower when it's needed. This character is a bit haughty, though calm and good-natured. A touch of aristocracy perhaps. In fact, it may even be that her noble parents oppose her joining this battle, but she steals away to do it anyway! If so, she hides her true identity as well as she can, but for how long can the charade be kept up? 

Lily: A sinister warlock (core class from Complete Arcane). Combining some elements of Thorn and the sorceress, in that she's a darker sort of character, but uses magic; Lily fights to atone. Atone for a litany of sins, real and imagined...and most of all to try to account for the tainted blood that was hers by birth. She uses her powers even as she loathes them; hoping that using them for good will somehow balance the innate evil of their source. To get an idea of Lily's personality, consider the character of Constantine, from the Hellblazer comics, albeit less hard-boiled. 

Thoughts? Preferences?


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 17, 2005)

Preferentially, I like the Warmage one and the warlock, but concerning the warmage, I don't think the race will fit, so unless you can find another race to do it with...

That being said, keep in mind I'm looking for a heavy background, which is why I like the Warmage concept, though I like the underpinnings of the warlock as well.  I would say your best chance is the Warlock with a great history.

Lord Wyrm, I like it, but I have to give priority to others, so stay on as an alt for now, possible inclusion once the inevitable drop outs start to happen.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 17, 2005)

Just got home from work and will be working up a backround in the next 15 hours or so

Edit: I'll work it up at work


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 17, 2005)

Ooooh... this looks exciting.  

 Here ya go:

  Alister Delbraeth (Aristocrat/ Fighter)... I envisage him as about level 3
  Human Male
  Age 19


    A lot of people would look at Alister, walking a pace behind his father in a presteen officer's uniform, and see a typical priveleged snot with his whole life laid out before him on a silver platter. And they wouldn't be so very far wrong. Alister's never known anything that most people would describe as hardship. He was born the only son of a very wealthy and prominent family with a strong military tradition, his father being the distinguished Captain Delbraeth. What's more, he never suffered the neglect that some children of wealthy families do. In fact his parents, and most especially his father, took a very active role in his upbringing. 

 The problem, as far as Alister is concerned, is precisely that. He's never known a moment's freedom, a moment's independence from the stifling influence of his father. He's never been able to escape the crushing weight of the expectations that are placed on him. Ever since he can remember, his father has never stopped pushing him and testing him. 

 His earliest memory of his father is sitting opposite him at a heavy wooden desk he could barely see over, in his father's study. It was a large room, but was made claustrophobic nonetheless by the shelves that filled every wall, full of old leather bound books, charts, and maps. His father's gaze was severe and unblinking as he waited for Alister's answer to the problem he had just outlined. Tentatively the boy spoke. "Manoeuvre a division of cavalry eastward as a distraction, ready to retreat if the enemy engages them, and then the main body of your forces can take the high ground to the west and fight on advantageous terms." His voice wavered, but he did not hesitate or mumble. He knew from long experience that was bound to result in admonition. 

 His father just stared, a look of disdain coming over his face. "And what if the enemy does not stand still or take the bait you have offered? What if they simply retreat to the north and wait for us to leave our position? Time is not on our side. If I had done that, we would have been forced to engage them further to the north and would have lost all advantage we could possibly have had." He let his harsh words sink in as his son coloured and stared at his shoes, before eventually continuing after a suitable period. "Now listen to how I actually won the battle, and this time try to learn something. First, I issued orders to the first infantry..."

 And so on. There had been hours of such lessons every day, his father picking over his old campaigns in this manner. These days he was old enough so that his father's process of grooming him to fill his shoes had moved on to having him accompany him each day while he attended to his duties. He has recently even begun to delegate many of his decisions to his son, and then berate him openly for the shortcomings he perceives in them. 

 All this might not be so bad if Alister truly wanted nothing more than to walk in his father's footsteps, but of course that is not the case. The spark of rebellion in Alister may be strongly repressed, but it burns brightly. He longs to break free of his father's shadow, and to live life on his own terms. If to do so meant giving up all his advantages he would gladly do so... if only he could find the courage to stand up to his father. So far though, it has not happened, and it seems unlikely to happen any time soon. 

 It is, then, unsurprising that in his official capacity as an officer Alister tends to be somewhat bitter and abrasive. He has a natural flair for leadership, and a great deal of tactical intelligence, but he has no love for exercising these things - at least not so long as he is doing so in the way his father wishes him to. He's therefore not at all well-liked. There's natural resentment for the captain's son, who is so clearly given preferential treatment, and this distances Alister from everybody else and so forces him into that role that he himself resents. It's a vicious cycle, and Alister sees little way to escape it.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 17, 2005)

Lily Foster
Human Warlock
Age: 19

Born in an orphanage run by the nuns and nurses of the goddess of mercy, Lily's childhood was troubled, and for more than the usual reasons. She didn't fit in well with the other children, for one thing. Her temper made it hard for her to make friends. Had she been physically larger, she might have become a bully. As it was, she was merely frustrated a lot. When she was twelve, she had a quiet period...and then started disappearing. She'd eventually turn up, in cupboards, under stairs, nestled away in the attic or basement...anywhere private...and be escorted back to the appropriate common areas. Only to vanish again.

What the nuns didn't know, couldn't know, was that Lily had started coming into her powers, and was keeping them secret. She'd find places to hide, and practice. Finally she started asserting herself over the other children, swearing them to secrecy. It took some time, but the nuns eventually noticed that a new pecking order had emerged, with Lily inexplicably at the top. The other children were more afraid of her than any of them, and refused to explain why. Worried and suspicious, the nuns arranged to spy on the children in secret, and were aghast to find Lily ruling her playground with threats and dark, shadowy powers.

One nun took up Lily's cause, in contrast to the rest who wanted the girl out. She asked for one month. One month to turn Lily around, or she would step aside and not protest Lily's expulsion. 

The nun in question was, in fact, a latent sorceror, though she'd never taken her power far...and always regretted it. When she showed Lily some of her own ability, she formed an instant bond with the young girl. It quickly came out that Lily's abuses stemmed from the fact that it was the only way to get the other kids to do anything with her at all. Left to their own devices they just avoided her. Lily had to force the issue, or be an outcast. Unfortunately, she was right. By that time, the damage had been done and there was no going back; no fixing it. But Lily felt she'd learned her lesson as well. 

At the end of the month, Lily was allowed to stay...but to the surprise of all, she elected to leave on her own. At the tender age of fourteen, she apologized to the other kids, and said goodbye to the nun that had taken the time and effort to understand her, rather than simply shut the door on her...and left the place she'd known as home.

When Lily left, she had a purpose in mind though. She wanted to track down her parents, and see what these powers were. She'd already surmised they were different than what she'd seen in the orphanage. Less limited in some ways, but somehow...darker as well. They still frightened her, and she was happy to try to put them out her head as the nun had suggested. Pretend they don't exist, unless you REALLY need them. And it did help. Armed with her good looks and her assertiveness, Lily was able to dig up rumors, even from fourteen years back. Rumors that led her to a small town perched near iron and copper mines in the lonely mountains. A wretched stone tower perched on a hill overlooking it.

It was here that Lily learned the story leading up to her birth.

Related to her by a friendly, and somewhat tipsy bartender, and an off-duty performer, Lily learned the story of Lucy, her mother, who had been seduced by a sinister man who had moved into the tower some twenty years ago when it was in better repair. When Lucy had vanished, the town rose up in a mob and stormed the tower. They recovered Lucy from within, but the man had gone, along with his possessions. Even so, they'd set fire to the cursed place, and returned Lucy to her parents. The poor girl, however, seemed in a daze, and she could not or would not come out of it. Though she ate and drank and did her daily routine, she did not speak, nor seem aware of where or who she was.

Her pregnancy, when it became evident, sparked immediate controversy. Many townsfolk believed the baby should not live, as it was clearly a conception steeped in black magic and malignancy. Others contested that the baby be given a chance to demonstrate which side it walked on. In the end, it was Lucy that settled it. In the last month of her pregnancy, she again vanished...to reappear a few weeks later, exhausted and sick, but free of her child. Her fever had made her delerious, and she claimed the baby was stillborn. The following morning she was dead...hanged in her own room by the rafters. The door had been locked. On her bed was a note in her own hand reading simply, "I remember now. I remember everything. I'm sorry."

Devastated by the news, Lily exploded in her temper, then collapsed into tears. She told the two men her story, and why she had sought her mother. Everything they'd told her seemed to confirm her worst fears. She was tainted, touched by darkness, and it seemed there was nothing she could do about it. The two men were taken aback, and more than a little afraid. They suggested that perhaps yes...that Lily's origin might have upset the balance of her soul...but that her actions could still have an impact.

Lily seized on this idea with fervor. Yes. YES. So what if her powers were largely good for destruction? Did angels not bear swords and bows? If she destroyed only evil, then surely she could still be saved! Surely there could be redemption for her, if she worked to rid the world of the very darkness that coursed through her veins.

And so she threw herself into her powers, developing them, bringing them forth. At the same time she studied various dark religions, faiths, and the cosmological planes associated with fiends. By understanding evil, she would become the perfect weapon against it. Finally, feeling she was ready, she decided to join the military at 18...two years after hearing the story of her parents, and finding her new path. She reasoned that the military could use her abilities well...and that she could use the training and experience it would offer in her coming battles.

And so it came to pass that after one year in the service, during the darkest days of the Elf War, Lily found herself assigned to a ship in a desperate defense against a coming all out attack by the Elven Armada.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 18, 2005)

Jonathon Vars is a craftsman, and a damned good one.. He could make almost anything from a creme pie to a masterfully crafted sword to a wagon.. What he couldn't make was any sense out of his muddled memories.  Jonathon was found in a field near <Insert capital Human city here>, wearing torn bloodied clothing and near death from wounds made by finely crafted swords.  Since waking, he's been unable to remember much of his past.. It's known that he's been good at everything he's tried to date, though what he's best at is defending himself, as some bandits found out a few months ago.  
Jonathon was travelling with a merchants caravan between cities, selling goods he'ld crafted himself.  They were assaulted by bandits and, after refusing to hand over their loot, were attacked.  He took three of them out bare-handed before finally getting his hands on one of their swords.. and then he dispatched the rest with what the others called "Unbridled Fury".  So skilled, quick, and... 'scary' were his movements that the caravans guards didn't realize till it was over that they'd missed the entire fight.  After the fight, Jonathon was so shaken that he had to be carried back to his home and it was only b/c of the imminent threat of the Elven attack that he was even convinced to wear a sword... ONLY for protection.
This raised even more questions, just what WAS Jonathon doing before his Amnesia, and with his obvious skill.. who or what could possibly have left him so near death in a field?

And so eventually Jonathon found his way aboard the airship.  The captain personally asked him to join, and he agreed on one condition - He would NOT join as one of the guards, but as a handyman, smith, and general worker.

(I'll be looking at an Expert/Fighter/Barbarian, lots of skills, good fighter, etc.. this's a characte I've been wanting to play for a long time.. Got the idea listening to Linkin Park.  (I always pick a theme song for my characters... Jonathon's theme is Linkin Park's "Breaking the Habit".)

Character levels: 
doesn't work lvl 1... LVL 2 = Brb/Expert.  LVL 3 = Brb/Expert/Fighter 
LVL 4 = Brb/exp/fgt2 LVL 5 = Expert/Monk/Fgtr2/Brb (Ex-monk)


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Sep 18, 2005)

*Vaeris: Additional Background*

Staus reports from the official dossier of Vaeris, templar to his holiness:
_"...the boy is growing strong in his work on those ships and the training with the chains is proceeding at an accelerated rate.  This one shows much promise, he wholeheartedly commits himself to us, his sense of honor is as strong as any of his trainers and he is as cold-blooded as any of our priests.  This morning while I oversaw his training in the holy grove I had to briefly return to the temple in order to heal one of our faithful injured in battle.  During the time I was gone acolyte Tirden was killed by Vaeris as they sparred, by the time I returned Vaeris had nearly concluded the death rights and was ready to continue his training against a more experienced opponent.  The boy almost scares me."_
~High Templar Crozi

_"...upon return to the clearing Vaeris and I had set up camp we discovered our comrades bodies.  While I inspected the injuries Vaeris kept watch.  I determined quickly that the acolytes had been slain by elvish arrows, these pointy ears continue to get my temper to flare.  Due to my skills at following tracks I led the chase while Vaeris guarded from several yards back.  The tracks steadily began to converge with our own from the morning patrol.  A few hundred yards from where we turned back to camp earlier we spied the elven village.  Waiting until nightfall we crept into the village, while I warded myself with spells Vaeris went about killing the guards.  When several of the best defenders of the tree top settlement were dispatched I called upon the burning power of his holiness and sent the central tree ablaze.  With the many panicing elves running about the defenders had a hard time distinguishing friend and foe.  Vaeris cut down several more warriors while I quickly suppressed the elves limited magical support.  After the fight we allowed the children to fend for themselves and forcefully ejected them from the village after telling them to flap.  The women's lamentations nearly drove me insane but Vaeris chained several of them.  After two days travel several were dead but upon return to the temple thirteen were auctioned off to local nobles.  The remaining two were kept by Vaeris and myself as trophies of the hunt.  Those fool elves, we had intended only a few elk but instead managed to bring down two hundred "immortals"..."_
~High Priest and Master Tracker Vorsic of the Irontooth Orcs

_"...after my interview with Templar Vaeris (promoted upon my orders) I have determined the following to be true:
One: Vaeris, while an effective scout and infiltrator, is not at his best in these roles.
Two: The changing of his name in all records past and present is required considering his new title as "follower of the roads".
Three: His skills at eliminating lone opponents, even powerful ones, at beyond even mine.  While his skill at destroying a crowd is not impressive his tactic of using one brutally mauled corpse as a sign to the mob that he will do the same to them has dispersed several riots and even forced a hobgolin detachment's surrender.  He should be placed in our Black Guard.
Four: Upon his likely assignment to the Black Guard he should be given command of elimination and assassination missions.  He's too good to waste under an incompetant commander and shows good command potential himself.
My recomendation of his new post should be taken extremely seriously..."_
~attributed to Veril, follower of the road of the moon.

A little additional background on Vaeris, and a physical description.

*Physical Description*:  Looking no older than twenty four and standing a little over 6'1" Vaeris strikes an imposing figure in his black cloak and studded leather armor, although he has been leaning toward chain shirts recently.  He is well toned and, upon the unlikely event he is seen without a shirt, could be described as "cut".  He weighs about one hundred sixty pounds and tries to maintain a light gear load.  His hair is black peppered with grey on the temples, a leftover from his previous appearance in his fifties despite magical rejuvenation.  His face and somewhat angular in appearance but not overly so.  His eyes, a stone grey shade, seem to be those of a man far older than he appears outwardly.  His main distinguishing feature is a large scar over his jugular, incompletely healed from his fight with Rimris even after magical aid.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Sep 18, 2005)

I was paging through my copy of *Races of Destiny* and found a feat that Vaeris and a few other character may find interesting:

*Able Learner*<Racial>
You have great aptitude for learning
_Prerequisite_: Human or Doppleganger
_Benefit_: All skill ranks cost 1 skill point for you to purchase, even if the skill is a cross-class skill for you.  The maximum number of ranks you can purchase in a cross-class skill remain the same.
  This feat does not effect the skill point cost to learn a language or to gain literacy (for a barbarian or other illiterate character)
_Normal_: Cross-class skills cost 2 skill points per rank.
_Special_: This featmay only be taken at 1st level.


----------



## Anax (Sep 19, 2005)

*Iron Lizzie*

Ahh, life on the sea was a fine fine thing.

Of course, that was before the debts started to catch up with her.
And the threats.  First in dark alleys, and then, eventually, in open
daylight.

It wouldn't have happened if she'd been a little wiser, or a little
more diplomatic.  But she'd never been strong on either of those
points.  Oh, she could get along well enough with the salty dogs on
her ship.  She could visit the local tavern anywhere she went and
leave the graybeards at the captains table roaring with laughter, a
great smile on their faces.

She'd been brought up with sea-folk, after all.  The sea shaped her
first steps, her first words.  She teethed with a rough hemp rope
clutched in her tiny fists.  She was born to the sea, and she knew it,
and the old graybeards knew it, too.  They could see the ocean depths
in her eyes, and knew that the sea had her just as it had them.

But the sea never meant that much to merchants, their fat fingers
dripping with rings, who hired ships by the score.  And that... well,
that made life as an independent captain more than a little bit hard.

The first time one of her contracts was broken, there wasn't much
pain.  The ship had to take on a little less water, a little less salt
pork.  The grog still held, and the crew held with it.  She nearly
spat in the man's face when he told her he'd found a faster ship--a
better ship--a ship captained by a son of a father.

The spitting didn't help one bit.

The second time, the merchant had heard about the first.  He sent a
lackey around to make his excuses.  She barely found a bit of cargo to
pay the ship's way back to home port... and the hands were thinner by
the time she reached home.

The third trip tore it--they'd taken a loan to get a full load of
supplies for the trip, and had a written guarantee of goods at their
destination.  A storm took them on the way, and they had to tow their
boat to a small island to cut replacement masts.  While they lay
sheltered in a small cove, ten of their men were taken from camp,
without leaving a sign.  And that's what made her a legend to them.
Although the rest of the men clamored to get gone and make their trip
on time, she commanded that they set out to rescue the missing hands.

That night, the drums echoed across the small island, as they made
their way to rescue the missing crew.  Their abductors, it seemed,
were small, wiry humanoids, their skin wrinkled, their hair like
porcupine quills.  It was a night of fire and madness, but in the
midst of it all, her booming voice maintained order.

At the end, none of them came out unscathed.  Most of the men walked
together, practically carrying each other.  But she walked in the
lead, a triumphant smile upon her face--she had brought her men home.
No regrets for the torn and bloodied jerkin, no regrets that her
rapier had been broken midway through the battle, and she'd had to go
the rest of the way with her longknife and a spit she'd taken from the
fire...  She'd brought them home.

Three weeks later, when they finally limped into port, they found a
merchant's lackey waiting.  This time, she'd had enough.  She grabbed
the lackey by the neck and frogmarched him up to the merchant's
quarter.  When she'd found the merchant, and he *still* refused to
pay, she beat him bloody, and spent the rest of the day in chains.
And then the next day.

The third night, her men came and broke her out.  The law had come to
claim her ship, they said, but they were having none of that.  *She*
was their captain, and no fat man's dandy was going to have them as
crew.

She embraced them, and they took the ship out under quiet orders, and
ate wind on the way home...  Home, where the debts, and the rule of
law were even then laying in wait.


After that, they took to piracy, of course.  It seems that after all,
the merchants didn't want an independent working for them, so she may
as well work against them.  She had crew to feed, and debts to pay to
some of the darker elements in town by this point.  She even learned a
little bit how to be diplomatic, as it doesn't pay to spit in a
thief's soup any more than it does to spit in a merchant's.

They had a good time of it--ten years later, the merchants still
didn't like her much, but she'd earned their dread, and that's also a
kind of respect.  The old graybeards who'd once laughed at her bawdy
jokes now grimaced and spat as they muttered her name, and told the
story of how she was driven to piracy.  The new young-bloods made
secret plans of how they'd fight her off to the last breath if she
tried to take them.  The smart ones thought again when she stood on
their decks.

Yes, they were good days, until they were brought short by the man
she'd taken for a brother, he being raised on the same deck as she.

He understood why she had had to turn pirate--the sea was in her
blood, and the landsmen wouldn't let her have the sea any other way.
And she had a responsibility to the crew of course, and they to her.
Sea salt makes for family closer than blood.

And she understood why he had to take her in.  She remembered what a
pirate was to a merchant captain.  And even though she'd tried to
avoid the greatest excesses associated with pirates, there'd been a
few times when the tide ran high and they'd done what they had to do.

And so here she was, jailed again, bound more likely for the gallows
than for prison, when the call went up for crews to sail against the
bloody elfs.  She heard that, even from the depths of her cell.


She stood, then.  Her joints creaked from the damp as she stretched,
and then walked towards the cell door, still with a bit of swagger in
her step.  Her clothes were ragged, but her graying hair was still
neatly pulled back in a sailor's queue.

"You there, boy!" her voice rang out.  It was tinged with the tones of
command, even here.  "Tell your masters they might have some good of
me, yet.  If my name makes their bowels turn to water, just imagine
what it will do the elfs!"

-----

Iron Lizzie, human swashbuckler (or fighter), most likely.  She is smart,
charismatic (in a voice of command kind of way), and tough.  She is
faster than she is strong, and while the life of hard knocks has
taught her many lessons, she's still a little more foolhardy than she
should be.

She's getting on in years--she was probably in her late 20s when she
made captain, and it's been more than ten years since then.  They
weren't kind years, but the washed out the dross as well as battering
her bones.  This might make application of the Middle Age stat changes
(-1 str,dex,con and +1 int,wis,cha) appropriate.  Probably depends on
how other stuff goes, with character creation.

The swashbuckler class from CW is my first pick for this character, as
it's a fighter class with more emphasis on fighting smart and fighting
quick than with bashing away.  It also provides more skills than a
fighter would.  Fighter/rogue is a possible alternative, as is
straight fighter.  The Dread Pirate PrC from CA is also an eventualy
possibility, but, well, the name's a bit cheesy, and I'm not sure it's
necessary.

Access to the Leadership feat *might* be appropriate eventually,
as Lizzie's former hands come back into the light to fight by
her side once again.

I think that level-wise, any level could work here, although 3rd+ is
probably more workable than lower.  As for how to relate level to
the fact that she's and older hand than most of these folks, well,
most people don't have any class levels at all.  ;>  Perhaps doing
something new will pump new life through those veins.

-----

Of course, all up to the DM whether this concept is even workable.


----------



## Anax (Sep 19, 2005)

Er. And just in case it wasn't clear, yes I realize (and Iron Lizzie realizes) that this is going to be airships, and likely they won't be quite the same thing as ships at sea.

Still, there's probably enough in common to learn the ropes.

Or, as Iron Lizzie puts it: "Sure, it ain't the sea.  But it's a damned sight better than bein' hanged by the neck until dead."

I'd imagine that Iron Lizzie would be involved either as a special sort of NCO (she's irregular, but she's seen a hell of a lot of fighting in her time, and she knows how to deal with low men) or as a special expert adviser to some of the higher ups (although it's harder to imagine them being willing to work with her, unless perhaps the brother who captured her is among them) on tactics.

Alternately, they decided to just plain enlist her, since she so nicely offered, and she's a grunt herself.  Commenting, no doubt, about the "Weak watered ninnies up in the high seat who couldn't see the use of a rope if it up and started hissing and rattling its tail."


Heh, and the final solution I can suggest: Lizzie is being transported for trial on this airship, and her brother is also aboard.  (Though I can't see why it would be near the front in that case, I suppose I don't know where the elves attack.)  Since I've no idea what will happen when the attack occurs, I can only speculate on what might happen after that--from the brother releasing Lizzie to gain the benefit of her experience, to Lizzie escaping in the confusion (and probably choosing to help the humans.)  Both of these scenarios could lead into the possibilities described above.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 20, 2005)

That Able Learner feet looks interresting, fits very well with my concept, I might have to grab it... in fact I might take it instead of the Expert level... hm... must contemplate...

Anyways I just had another Idea... I'm thinking it would be kind of cool if one of those on the Airship Recognized my Amnesiac Jonathon.... From BEFORE he lost his memory..


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 20, 2005)

War.

*Valandil Telrunya* could not believe it.  He would not believe it.  

All things have a cause.  And an effect.  And his bretheren have forgotten this simple, natural fact.    

Valandil's life was both simple and complex in the Order of the Starless Sky.  These men (elves, actually) were both loved and feared (out of respect) by the elven community.  Loved, because their purpose in life was to uphold the traditions and heritage of the elven people by protecting them from their enemies.  Feared, because to become a member, one must sacrifice all semblance of freedom for the greater good... and those who sacrifice everything have nothing to lose.  They go where they please and do whatever must be done.  The best members of the Order leave no trace of any kind.  

At least, this is what the Order would have its enemies believe.

The Order is, in fact, a network of elves who dedicate their lives to the study and pursuit of a special kind of justice... one that adheres to a concept of Natural Law.  In short, this concept monitors how sentient beings coexist with nature.   The concepts of racial preservation, protecting they who cannot protect themselves, and taking no more than is necessary to survive are carefully monitored by the members of the Order.  Living in harmony with nature is the Order's tenet, and their justice is swift to those would work against this Law.

But now, it seemed that the Elven race itself has deviated from its own Law.

To the Order, the union of Man and Elf was “undesirable”.  Elven purity needed to be preserved so that the Elves would not lose themselves to the selfish and greedy races that always threatened their borders.  The lifestyle of these races disgusted the Order.  Over-fishing, over-hunting, excessive mining for precious metals and stones… the “other races” that take and squander Mother’s precious gifts for their own decadence were the bane of the Order.  Were Elf and Man to breed, it would only be a matter of time before the Elves would become just like the people they hated so.

But, as nature would have it, there came a time when an Elf and a Man had union, producing a new race, or “half-breed” as it was called.  And the product of the union was not at all “undesirable”, at least to its parents.  As more half-breeds came to fruition, the Order became more aggressive in its pursuit of racial purity.  And the more aggressive it became, the more Valandil came to realize that maybe, just maybe, the half-breed had its own part in the natural order.

The Order did not listen to Valandil’s arguments for the existence of the half-breed.  Rather than pursue the matter in a rational and practical manner, the Order chose to expel Valandil as a heretic and a traitor to his own people.  He was publically branded – a searing hot iron pressed to his forehead, leaving an inverted crescent moon on his forehead, points facing downward – and forced out of the elven community at large.  Weeding out the "weak" was also a harsh reality of Natural Law... a side that Valandil had not seen before.

Before he left, however, he was privy to the knowledge that the Order had big plans.  They were going to use their influence to motivate the Elven people to lash out against the race that created the aberrant half-breeds: the humans.

Valandil fled with this knowledge and brought it to the attention of one of the nearest human colonies.  

He was not well-received… or rather, he was repelled at the gates and fired upon.  

Undeterred, he waited until nightfall and began to ply his trade.  Silent as a cat, he padded up and over the city gates and, with a quick prayer to the All-Mother, ran like the wind towards what he believed would be the means of unraveling the mystery… a human airship.  He stowed away in the cargo hold and waited until the ship began to take flight.  Then, he presented himself to the ship’s captain…

_____________________________

This is a first attempt at my background, but I think my DM side got the better of me and there is more background stuff of the Order than my actual character.  But, I have a plan. 

I hope to pull off revealing more of my chatacter's background as the story progresses in the form of memories... kinda like the "Kung Fu" tv series.  What he learned in training he later applies to his current situation.  I don't know how this will work in a PbP, but I do love a challenge.

I hope to play an Elven Monk/Druid.  Ideally, I would like to use the Wild Monk variant from Dungeon Magazine (which I will post in a few days -- my internet is dependent on whether I'm working, and I'm off until midnight Thursday) which allows free multi-classing between Monk and Druid.  If I get two levels in each class, or 1 and 3, that would be super.

I hope to advance into the Investigator PrC from the splatbook "Masters of the Wild".  I see this character sort of adapting himself to the community on the airship and becoming a sort of "urban druid" and protectorate of the city and its people.  I chose Elf as a race because I enjoy RP challenges (an Elf among humans at war against Elves).  At least he's not a Drow.    But he'll still have challenges and constantly strive to prove himself worthy of the people's trust.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 21, 2005)

Alright!  So after checking out everyone's backgrounds, I realized that the 6 priority members are all up, and I'm thinking of taking up to two more.  I'll leave it open until this weekend and peruse the others, which is when I will post the final decision about who is in/out. This is going to be hard, I like everyone's characters!  I'll get back to you guys soon, and we can start the game hopefully by the end of this weekend!


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 21, 2005)

Today ends one of the worst week I've had in years, thus a story will be up tonight(life is good)


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 22, 2005)

tylermalan said:
			
		

> ... and I'm thinking of taking up to two more.




Forgive me for assering myself, I don't mean to make a fool of myself.  But 8 is a considerably large party for a PbP game.  Depending on how often people post, how much character development occurs, etc ... a single round of combat may take several RL days to get through.  If character development is going to be deep, a single conversation could take three or four RL days or more.

Just something to think about.  When I was creating my homebrew, I had 9 characters that all wanted to play.  So I created a game of four and a game of five and am running them seperately.  But, it totally depends on how much combat is going to occur, if the party will be able to split up into smaller groups ingame, etc.  If there will be little combat (except at the beginning of course) party size may be irrelevant.

But like I said - I'll play regardless, it's a DM decision and I'll support whatever the party size is.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 22, 2005)

Gotcha, and thank you actually, those were the things I was considering concerning how many people I wanted, but was having trouble collecting my thoughts about it.  Needless-to-say, if I DON'T take anyone else into this game and just keep the original 6, that will probably be the reason, because I really do like everyone's concepts.

Also, I just realized I haven't addressed the question about the feats for Sye, and I will allow them all.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 22, 2005)

*Player Absence Alert:*

tylermalan,

Just to let you know that I will be away from my computer and the internet from noon on Sept 26 through evening on Sept 28.  But I should be able to post before and after those dates.  Shouldn't be a problem, but just wanted to let you know in case you wonder why I dissapeared for a few days.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 22, 2005)

Excellent, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 23, 2005)

Depending on how keen tylerman is with his mad PbP skills, I would propose two teams of 4... and somehow set it up so that while one group RPs, another does combat.  Two diverse groups working on the same ship (or opposing ships) would be interesting, and (if we wanted to get REAL in-depth), we could swap parties here and there for some very interesting story potential.  

Just a thought.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 23, 2005)

I contemplated doing something like that with my two homebrews ... the innate problem with that is keeping two timelines going at the same pace.  It's hard enough to deal with one group of four who occasionally split up themselves.  But then the keep two groups of four on the same "page of the story" is difficult - especially if the groups split up themselves for a bit.  I'm sure it is possible, but the question is if it can be done without burning the DM out or making it so much work that its not fun anymore.

Ultimately, that's why I just chose to run two seperate games - same time period, same setting, even the same city - just different games.  If they ever meet up - I'm not opposed to it.  But it isn't like I'm required to keep the same timeline or anything.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm sorry for delaying for so long, if your ready to go you should consider dropping me, A reunion has been and will be cutting into my EN time for a few more days, sorry for delaying anyone. While I was very exited about this game, I wont be able to do much till mid week,
sorry


----------



## Jemal (Sep 24, 2005)

So MR DM guy, Did you need anymore info from us on the char's, or do you have enough.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 26, 2005)

Alright guys!  Sorry for the delay, but I've got it all figured out now!  Here's the spread:

AmorFati, you'll start at level 4.
Eluvan 3.
Nonlethal Force 3.
Jemal 2.
Shayuri 3.

So now I want you guys to make your characters to those levels, using any class combinations you want and any races out of the PHB except Half-Elves.  Also, 28 point buy for stats, with an additional point afterwards for AmorFati since he starts at level 4.  Here's the RG thread, so put em there.  Ask any other questions you guys have about character creation in this thread.  Oh, and I'll let you know about specific positions aboard the ship and such once we officially start.

We're waiting on LogicsFate still, partially my fault, so while you guys are rolling up your characters, hopefully he can submit his concept, get assigned a level, and be ready to play by later this week.  That being said, all you guys with Alts, stay tuned just in case!


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 26, 2005)

tylermalan said:
			
		

> Alright guys!  Sorry for the delay, but I've got it all figured out now!  Here's the spread:
> 
> AmorFati, you'll start at level 4.
> Eluvan 3.
> ...





Yay! Working on Poleil as I am typing this!

A few questions: How do you do HP? What about starting gold?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 26, 2005)

tylermalan said:
			
		

> Here's the RG thread, so put em there.




I've shifted it to the Rogues' Gallery forum.

-Hyp.
(Moderator)


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 27, 2005)

Max out starting hit points, then do half that every level thereafter.

As far as gold, Use what is appropriate for the level as detailed in the DMG.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 27, 2005)

Character posted in the RG thread. Still got some gold left to use, but not sure on what yet. I am assuming we'll have access to most basic things, like food, water, mundane items like backpacks etc on the ship, no?


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 27, 2005)

Indeed, but you won't actually start on the ship, so buy it with you starting gold for sure.  On that note, you will be able to take most of your belongings with you when you board the ships anyway.

Also, once we start the intro, I'll want you guys to go back and edit your characters' backstories to reflect the proper names I've given for my homebrew world!  Names of towns etc..., that's assuming you left it up to me to decide when you wrote your history.


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 27, 2005)

Okay... I'll work on my character tomorrow then I guess. Should be able to finish him off by the evening.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 28, 2005)

tylermalan said:
			
		

> Indeed, but you won't actually start on the ship, so buy it with you starting gold for sure.  On that note, you will be able to take most of your belongings with you when you board the ships anyway.
> 
> Also, once we start the intro, I'll want you guys to go back and edit your characters' backstories to reflect the proper names I've given for my homebrew world!  Names of towns etc..., that's assuming you left it up to me to decide when you wrote your history.




Actually, what I said wasn't exactly what I meant. What I meant was that I assume I/we have rooms aboard the ship, a place to store things, a place to sleep etc. So I dont have to carry with me all my items all the time.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh, yeah, definitely.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 28, 2005)

jemal
logicsfate
nonlethal force

Still waiting on characters from Jemal, LogicsFate, and Nonlethal Force.  The characters that are up haven't been really closely inspected yet, but they look good so far!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 28, 2005)

Yep ... just got back from my convention.

So, I'll get the character sheet up before too long.  Hopefully an hour's time or so.

Oh, by half - you mean the numerical half or statistical half?  The reason I ask is because the statistical half of a d6 is actualy 3.5 - hence why they say 3 on even levels, 4 on odd levels.  But if you just want the numerical half (I.E. 3 for a d6, 4 for a d8, 5 for a d10, etc) that is fine too.  Just want to make sure I do it correctly.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 28, 2005)

Character Sheet is up, although I am still working on some of the more basic equipment stuff.  But I figured I could put the rest of it up so it could be looked over.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 28, 2005)

I mean the numerical half.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 30, 2005)

Srry, been busy with trying to find a place to move into (Been at my aunts last month and she's moving to another Province... I have to ahve all my stuff out by tomorrow at noon (which is aprox 20 hours from now), and I work tonight, and I have no Apt/house  lined up, SO I rented a storage unit for my stuff and am staying at my sister's house until I get a place.  I'll get the work done on my char. today/tomorow.
BTW are you allowing that Adept Learner feat?


----------



## Jemal (Sep 30, 2005)

Character post on Second page updated with Background and some more stats, almost done.  Will finish it tommorow afternoon.


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 1, 2005)

Yep, allowing that.

So the only person we're waiting for now is LogicsFate, hopefully he can get a sheet up by the end of this weekend, if not, I'll take an alt.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Oct 1, 2005)

tylermalan said:
			
		

> So the only person we're waiting for now is LogicsFate, hopefully he can get a sheet up by the end of this weekend, if not, I'll take an alt.




Not to seem like some opportunistic scavenger but... *nudge* *nudge*


----------



## Jemal (Oct 2, 2005)

Hmmm.. actually I just realized there's only really one reason I was takin Expert.. Knowledge skills... 
I recall there being a feat somwhere that made all knowledges class skills.. anybody know which one I'm talkin about?


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Oct 2, 2005)

Educated, FCS.  All knowledges are class skills and you get +1 on two of them.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 2, 2005)

*pokes everyone*

Post your characters on the Rogue's Gallery thread, all you people who...who haven't yet.

Yeah.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 2, 2005)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> *pokes everyone*
> 
> Post your characters on the Rogue's Gallery thread, all you people who...who haven't yet.




I think that pretty much was the point of tylermalan's earlier message.  Every that knows for certain that they are in the game as posted their character - except LogicsFate.  The alts probably don't wanna post because they don't know for certain if they are in or not.


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 2, 2005)

Its all good!

Also, LogicsFate hasn't been around for awhile, so if he doesn't pop his head in by the end of today, then I'll take Lord Wyrm's submission so we can get this game rolling.


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 4, 2005)

Level 8 is way too high for what I'm trying to do with this game, Lord Wyrm, so I'm going to have to restrict you to level 4 based on the rest of the party.  A level 8 character in a party of mainly level 3s is just too high.  Sorry to have to make you re-do your character to take away the levels


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Oct 4, 2005)

No problem, I made sure it was easy to refigure stats and equipment.  I'll try to have it all up by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 4, 2005)

Excellent, then we can get started!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, just judging on alignments ... this should be .... interesting.

I realize alignments can't always be dependable, but we pretty much have as broad a spectrum as possible...


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 4, 2005)

Alright all, planning on starting the IC Thread (which I will link here) by tomorrow afternoon, so we can kick this off!

Here's a few things I would like:

Eluvan, give me your father's full name.

Jemal, make sure your character is updated and has everything completed as soon as you can (including backstory).  Also, give me an estimated age (even though he may not know it exactly, due to the amnesia).

Shayuri, you can get more specific about your assignment to the ship if you like, but you will have to do it within about a day, since we're starting tomorrow.  If you don't, I can just use what you've already got, so its up to you.

Nonlethal Force, is Sye actually ASSIGNED to the ship, or is she there as a sort-of freelance advisor/entertainer?  Just wondering.

AmorFati, is your organization just called "The House"?  Is it known by anything else, and how well is it known?

Lord Wyrm, does your character have an alias?


I can start without most of this information, so if you can't get it to me in this thread by tomorrow, don't worry, but I WOULD still like it when you all get the time.  Also, I updated the original post that started this thread with some new info, so check it out if you like.  Alright!  See you in the IC Thread!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 4, 2005)

If I get to pick, I'd rather she volunteered her services to support the troops and provide any historical data as necessary.  Think of her as the predecessor to Bob Hope's military show!   

But seriously, if it would make it easier for you to have her actually enlisted and assigned to the ship - that's fine too.  I can go either way with that.  She is serving one way or another - either out of good faith or enlistment.


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 4, 2005)

Okay... father's name is Lucius Delbraeth.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 4, 2005)

Lily has actually enlisted in the military and has been on active duty for one year. Thus, I figure she's passed the 'newbie' ranks and probably has a rank equivalent of Corporal or the airship equivalent. Her specialty is ranged fire support...a sniper in modern parlance. Her attack is long-ranged and monstrously accurate (especially AT long ranges where she suffers no range penalty while most bows are taking -4 to -6 or more), doing sufficient damage to take down most 1st level warriors in one or two shots. She's also very good at supporting boarding operations, since she's precise enough to fire into melees.

Her assignment to this ship is relatively new. The ship she served on previously is at dock undergoing extensive repairs after a battle that ended in a somewhat pyrrhic victory. She'd served on that ship ever since she joined, so she's still feeling her way around this new assignment, and new crew.


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 4, 2005)

Alright guys, the IC thread is up right HERE!

However, don't post yet!  I put it up so you guys can have some time to check it out before we truly start.  Your que to go ahead and start will be another post by me, which will probably contain nothing but spoilers for each of you individually, and will come by tomorrow (Oct. 5th) afternoon.

As for those of you who have not provided me with the additional information I requested, just get that to me when you can on this thread, as I know it hasn't been that long since I asked you guys for it.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Oct 5, 2005)

Vaeris's current alias is as Duncan Freehold, master shipwright.

His real name (Vaeris is a title meaning something along the lines of "Follower of Blood") hasn't been spoken in nearly sixty years.


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 5, 2005)

Alrighty, everything is good to go, everyone can start when they like!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 5, 2005)

Sye's first post is up.  Good to be starting.

Also - about the die rolling thing.  Is it possible to leave the die rolling in the hands of the DM?  The only reason I ask is because that is what I am used to as a DM and a player - and I might occasionally forget to roll anyway.  I am used to posting all of the pertinent information, though, so I should always be able to do that.  (If you'd like an example of what I am talking about, check out the last few pages of the Clutches of Evil game in my sig.)  

I don't feel like DM trust is a major issue, so I don't have a problem not rolling the die online.  I'm here more for the character development and the RP anyway - the dice will fall where they fall.

If it is a big deal, I can learn to roll myself if you so desire.  Just asking.


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 5, 2005)

Whatever you guys want is fine with me, I can roll or I can let you guys do it.  If I'm going to be rolling, just post all the pertinent information for me in the sblock (as in, do your best to remove the guess work for me regarding what action you're actually trying to take that requires a roll)  

I guess what we can do is this:  whoever wants to use Invisible Castle to roll themselves can, and those who want me to do it for them can just let me do it instead.


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 5, 2005)

Hey Lord Wyrm, how big is Duncan?


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Oct 5, 2005)

tylermalan said:
			
		

> Hey Lord Wyrm, how big is Duncan?



6'1", 160lbs most of it muscle.


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 6, 2005)

Goodluck!  I'll be watching


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 7, 2005)

No reaction to Sye's actions, tylermalan?  I hope what I posted earlier was alright.


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 7, 2005)

Maybe I was just a little late, sorry about that Nonlethal.

AmorFati and Jemal, been around lately?  Still waiting on you guys.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 8, 2005)

Not a problem - just wanted to make sure I hadn't screwed something up with the first post already....

As to AF's online abilities ... I do know from this game that was starting up that AF had some pretty serious computer issues.  See this post specifically where he explains part of the trouble to his players.  This may be why AF hasn't done much - although I don't imply that I am speaking for AF.


----------



## AmorFati (Oct 8, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Not a problem - just wanted to make sure I hadn't screwed something up with the first post already....
> 
> As to AF's online abilities ... I do know from this game that was starting up that AF had some pretty serious computer issues.  See this post specifically where he explains part of the trouble to his players.  This may be why AF hasn't done much - although I don't imply that I am speaking for AF.





Thanx, you are absolutely right. and now it seems my problems were bigger than I thought. I wont be able to be online again untill next weekend, at the earliest!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 8, 2005)

Hope there is a positive end that you can see in regard to the troubles, AF.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 8, 2005)

Sorry to double post ... but ... oh well!   

Eluvan - I didn't mean to skip over our interaction, the way I read tylermalan's post was that I could jump straight to the "pleasure tent."  (See spoiler block addressed to Sye for more details)  If you want to bring Alister in that direction and it is cool with tylermalan, I'll hold back on my part of the timeline to allow Alister to catch up.  If not, no biggie - just thought it might be nice for the DM to gather a few of us in the same spot so that the DM doesn't have 6 places to keep track of.


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 8, 2005)

All the jumping around that's going to be done on this first day is just fine with me - it lets me know where you guys want your characters to eventually end up, but if you want to backtrack and interact, I'm all for it.


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 9, 2005)

It's fine, I'm perfectly happy to jump over the conversation between our characters. So long as you don't mind the way I've written it up, it can stand as it is. It might be cool to bring Alister to the 'pleasure tent' (can we find a less suggestive name for that by the way? )... might be good if we could hold out on going forward with that timeline until Alister's caught up. If everyone else wants to move forward and I'm holding you up, though, don't worry about it. Just forge ahead.


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 9, 2005)

Mmm... looks like we have another timeline, too, with Lily and Vaeris still in the morning. To save confusion I'll hold off on posting until they're caught up to early evening.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 9, 2005)

Gleep. Hey, um...I could always have Lily's visit to the outfitter come in the evening, and just have her doing sundry military things (drills, etc) during the day. I don't think anyone else is a soldier, so it's not like there'd be much interacting with her then anyway.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey, Sye's an entertainer.  She'll hangh out in the ______ tent for however long it takes.  She'll just wait in there making small talk until everyone else (who wants, that is) makes their way in.  I am pretty sure that Allister would be aware that it is a popular hang-out for her.  Probably Poliel as well since Sye and Poliel know each other according to the first post.  As for everyone else ... well, that's what RP is for, no?


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello?  Anyone have anything to do ICly?  Just curious ....


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 11, 2005)

For what it's worth, I edited Lily's post so she's at Jon's at around the same time as other people are going there. In the evening. If that's what's been holding people up, then be held up no more! *waves hands dramatically*

Sadly, editing apparently doesn't bump a thread, so it's still on the bottom of page 2, or top of page 3, by now.

Someone save it!


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm kind of waiting on Jemal, but if we don't get anything in the next day or so, I'm gonna bump it forward for us, so we can continue.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh, my comment wasn't really a complaint, just trying to say something to bump the thread back up to most people's scanning depth.

And I understand waiting, tylermalan.  As a DM, you have my sympathies!  But before too long we'll be into the game and everyone will be posting regularly.


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 11, 2005)

Hopefully that IS the case!  I just need to remember that patience is a virtue...


----------



## Jemal (Oct 12, 2005)

My net access is really on-again/off-again until November when I finally move into a place of my own with net access.  Hopefullly I'll be able to post several times a week, but I just don't know.


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 13, 2005)

That's totally fine, post as often as you can, the spot is yours, after all!  On that note, when you CAN post, try to post as much info as possible, so the responses you get can spur the game onward a little more.


----------



## AmorFati (Oct 16, 2005)

OK people, I am back, more or less! I have a lot of catching up to do in all of the games I run and play in, but I'll get back in as soon as possible!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 19, 2005)

Any chance of doing a one-time-only NPC job on either Jonathon or LordWyrm's character to keep the story moving?

I hate to say it, but I had a player play with me for 4 weeks and then suddenly just quit playing without saying goodbye or anything.  I think some people just like making characters but when it comes to PbP RP they don't keep coming back for the long haul.

Now, I'm not saying this is what happened with Jemal or Lord Wyrm - after all Jemal said he wouldn't be on much until November ... but to me I think you would be in your rights as a DM to NPC him if he hasn't posted in a day or two (since you said this was a post per day kinda game).  And by NPC I don't mean do anything other than get them to say whatever is preventing the other characters who are online from moving on and joining other active players ... maybe?

I'm not trying to tell anyone what to do, of course ... I just don't want the players who are around to get frustrated and give up when a little harmless NPC job could get the game going again.  But ultimately, as in all the games I play in, I live by the DM.  If the DM wants to wait we wait.  If the DM thinks he's given fair amount of time and NPC's a few characters that's cool too.

Or even just give Sye someone who interrupts her conversation with Lord Wyrms's character would mean avoiding NPCing the character.  After all, her initial inquiry wasn't to anyone specific, Lord Wyrm just jumped on it then left Sye dangling there....

Well, anyway.  I stand by the DM.  Just trying to help get the game back to some kind of regular flow, that's all.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 19, 2005)

Arr...for what it's worth, I wanna get more involved, but my character is kinda isolated from everyone but Jon and Creepy Guy. 

I'm still around, still playing though.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 19, 2005)

Well ... in game you could try and maneuver your character into the tent where Sye is.  Remember, Sye is currently in the evening in her timeline, your character is not quite there timewise.  So it would still be possible for your character to finish the task at hand and be in the tent when Sye performed - and then strike up a conversation ... Cause Sye will talk to anyone, that's just who she is.  So if you can ... feel free to join Sye in the tent.

Besides, she is one of the advisors regarding troop morale, so it would make sense for her to talk to any and everyone ... get a feel of the troops, so to speak.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Oct 19, 2005)

Sorry all, I had intermittent Internet and a rather irrate Major riding me the past few days.  I should be fine now though.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey, as long as you're back, I'm cool with it.  I just didn't want the game to die!


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeah, I agree with you about doing some NPCing with Jemal's character to keep the game moving, and will do so today!  Now that Lord Wyrm's back, we don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey Mister DM ...

I confess, I am guilty of reading other people's parts of the story.  But I did want to compliment you on a very enterprising way to have the PCs talk while Jemal is away, hence reducing the amount he need be NPCed.  Well, done!


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 20, 2005)

Ah well, Jonathan is a master _craftsman_, after all...


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 21, 2005)

As per your note in the game thread, Sye can be done unless someone is planning on coming, getting a drink, and talking to her.  If someone is planning to build up a little RP connection with her, then I'll gladly RP.  But otherwise, Sye can be done.


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey, Shayuri, sorry about missing that salute thing... I was being silly and just reading the second paragraph of your post, for some bewildering reason. 

 I hope Alister isn't pissing everybody off too much. He'll get a whole lot more bearable once he's out from under daddy's shadow - and in the meantime, I can have fun playing him as a complete tool.  

 Let me know if he's just too unbearable though.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 21, 2005)

Hah! I totally messed up the spelling of your name, so we'll call it even. 

And nah, he's fine. Every grunt expects officers to be sticks in the mud.


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 21, 2005)

Eluvan, you're such a stick in the mud 

Yeah Nonlethal, stay on tap incase anyone else wanders to the "pleasure tent", I think Lily's on her way right now


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 25, 2005)

Hmmm... hwo much authority does Alister have to make decisions about whether this ship flies or not? As I understand it he's got limited authority over *one* ship, so assuming that one ship is the one in question... that would mean that if it doesn't fly then neither does Alister, and neither do any of the other crew of that ship (including all the other PCs presumably). I thought I should clear this up, since my natural instinct is to say that it doesn't matter that much, and if it can't be fixed it can't be fixed and it shouldn't cause too much worry. I don't want to do that if in doing so I'd be killing the whole game.


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 25, 2005)

Ah, well, he has control over what the maintenance workers do with their day, but not exactly over whether or not a ship will sail...  I would say that you could definitely make this ship take off if you wanted to get ALL the maintainers on it, but you also know that it won't be that big of a deal if it doesn't take off (and no, its not your ship).


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 26, 2005)

I guess that about wraps us us, teylermalan.  I didn't acqually put the information about which ship Sye was on because I didn't figure it was all that important in the long run and to my knowledge wasn't given to us anyway.  I figured it just easier to assume that they had exchanged info and let it be with that.

Sye will continue to stay in the tent, listen to other performances, and then head off to bed if noone else catches her attention.  So, I'll put that in the DMs hands if you and the rest of the players are ready to move on.


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 26, 2005)

Excellent, now just waiting on Eluvan for this last little part, and then we can take it ahead.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2005)

Arr...I be done as well, and thanks to Nonlethal for an entertaining scene.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 26, 2005)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> thanks to Nonlethal for an entertaining scene.




Aw ... Shucks.  No problem.  Just glad you enjoyed the time having our characters get to know each other.


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 27, 2005)

Alright, looks like everyone's finished!  I think I'm going to just keep AmorFati's character Poleil out of everything for now, since he hasn't been able to post due to his computer problems, and I'm most likely going to pull some DM trickery to keep Jonathan out until Jemal can get back in.  If it takes awhile for both of those players, I will probably recruit an alt or two to replace them, but hopefully I won't have to!  

And I hope this next part doesn't sit unwell with you guys...


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey - as long as Sye doesn't end up dead ... I'm sure she can cope with whatever is left.

I'm assuming we should await some huge major cut-scene coming about the next day and the battle?  Or are you going to have us RP through a large battle?


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 27, 2005)

Nope, cut scene has already hit ground zero.  At this point, its pretty much in your guys' hands, with myself intervening for environment, setting, atmosphere and what have you.  Have at it!


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 27, 2005)

That's some good writing, Eluvan.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 29, 2005)

Just for the record, I am playing Sye with a bit of a prejudice against the elves.  I personally do not try to have prejudice ... but I think in this world and this situation most of the humans/dwarfs would be prejudice against the elves - is that correct tylermalan?  Because if not, I do not need to play Sye with a prejudice against them.  I'm just trying to add in a little realism.


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 29, 2005)

You can play any way you like!  There is a _little_, but that doesn't mean Sye can't have a LOT.  On that note, I'm recruiting an alt, a friend of mine, and he's going to play an Elf I think, so that's good, a little interparty conflict goes a long way


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 31, 2005)

Note to DM:

I will be away from the internet from Tuesday until Thursday night.  If Sye needs to be NPCed, go ahead and do it for the sake of the story.  I will be back to posting on Thursday.


----------



## tylermalan (Nov 1, 2005)

Alright, hopefully I won't need to


----------



## tylermalan (Nov 1, 2005)

IC thread updated, its to you guys!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 4, 2005)

Okay, i am back .. although the play sure didn't push forward very far in my absence!

Before I post in the IC thread, can I have a question answered?  I assumed that because you actually used the word "cloakers" in the post explaining what happened to the party that our characters knew what they were.  If that isn't true, then my post when Sye was talking to Lily is in error.  So....

Do we actually know what cloakers are or was this the first we'd seen of them?  The answer to this question really affects Sye's response.  Thanks!


----------



## tylermalan (Nov 4, 2005)

In this case, Alister has never seen them, as he has been a bit sheltered.  Sye and Duncan know, but Lily has only heard of them.


----------



## tylermalan (Nov 13, 2005)

Alright, so now the question is this:  What do we do about AmorFati and Jemal's characters?  I have a feeling they will not be returning to the game, as we haven't heard anything from them in weeks now.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 14, 2005)

Well, you can give them until we are done RPing through the search.  If they show up before then, they are found by one party or another.  If not ... well ... your call.  I hate to say it, but they could become casualties of the cloaker attack.  Storylinewise, it would make sense.  Of course, they could just not be found ... the party goes on without them ... and if they do infact return they could be inserted into the stroyline under the idea that they were found at some other time, by some other rescue group, etc.  That way they wouldn't have to be closed out ... just not mentioned.  That oculd be your best option there.  Just ... never declared one way or the other.

Unless, of course, you are looking for a party of more than 4.  If so ... then you are of course debating between recruiting another 1 or 2 players and running the risk that both return and now you are up to 8!  If that's your dilemma, tough call.  I wish you luck! 

BTW ... don't forget that as I RP Sye is looking for kids as per my OOC post a few posts ago in the IC thread.


----------



## tylermalan (Nov 15, 2005)

Gotcha about Sye.

And yeah, those two seem like viable options, and part of the novelty of the attack was that the characters could be missing and have a reason behind it.  I'll decide what to do officially pretty soon here.


----------



## tylermalan (Nov 16, 2005)

Still to you guys.  Let me know in this thread when you're done with whatever roleplaying you may be doing.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 17, 2005)

This advertisement is done without the urging of foreknowledge of our DM:

It has come up in one of the games that I am DMing that some of the other PbP games have slowed down in posting.  I have noticed a similar trend.  I also realize that many posters on this site are in high school/college and are coming up on Thanksgiving Recess.  This also means papers are coming due, vacation is being planned, and people's time is getting stretched.  However, the game only goes on as fast as the players post - and I know how easy it is for a DM to think the players are losing interest when posting slows.  While we are all strapped for time, lets give tylermalan a show of support for the game and rededicate to posting regularily!  Especially with RP conversation, I have confidence we can whip off a post once per day!


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm waiting on the Duncmeister to see if he follows me/says anything.

If I don't hear from him, i'll just strive to save whoever I can.


----------



## tylermalan (Nov 18, 2005)

That is an excellent point, and I'm glad you mentioned it.  I recently changed offices, and sort of changed jobs, so where before I had a lot of time throughout the day to check and post, now I'm down to about once a day, in the evenings for me, Alaska time.  That being said, you will probably see my most recent posts in the mornings, but I can still assuredly post once a day.  As far as the holidays go, I hope you can all continue to post!  I understand if you can't though   I have no intention of letting this campaign waver, as I'm truly liking the direction its going and the characters involved.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 21, 2005)

Okay ... so ... unless Eluvan has anything more to add, I think I'm good.  Sorry I didn't give you much to play off of in my last post, Eluvan.  If you do have something more to say, I'm game.  But from my perspective Sye is good.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 29, 2005)

So ... are we up for an update yet - or are you waiting for Lily and/or Duncan?


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm awaiting a post from Shayuri or tylermalan to move my end along.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 29, 2005)

Lord Wyrm said:
			
		

> I'm awaiting a post from Shayuri or tylermalan to move my end along.




Oh .. yeah.  Sorry.  By "we" I meant Eluvan and I, since our characters are currently together.  To be honest, I haven't been reading Lily's and Duncan's half of the thread to know what is going on since it really doesn't involve my character.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 29, 2005)

Meep!

Sorry gang. Got back from a big trip, and it took me a bit to recombobulate. Posted!


----------



## tylermalan (Dec 1, 2005)

Sorry about the short absense on my end as well, should be good to go


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 1, 2005)

Cool, glad to have you back.  Everything alright?


----------



## tylermalan (Dec 1, 2005)

Ah yes, everything's fine, just a bit of drama in the life (lord, some confusing stuff) and some action at work.  I really appreciate you asking though, so thank you!

Game related, I will continue to let Lily and Duncan pan out a bit further before I intervene, so just let me know when you're done if I don't jump in before that.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 8, 2005)

BTW Eluvan.  Sye's last post about looking for items was not meant as an insult, just Sye trying to give Alister an excuse to not look upon any particular dead commanding officers he might know really well.  Sye isn't sure how Alister would take it, so she offered an alternate to give Alister a way out if he wanted to take it.


----------



## tylermalan (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow, that is weird, I have no idea how I missed that.  Sorry!  I'll edit the post so it makes more sense


----------



## tylermalan (Dec 17, 2005)

Hey guys, just letting you know that I'm going to be gone for this weekend, so this most recent update will be my last until Monday night.  Sorry about that, but I'll pick it up then!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 21, 2005)

Snickers ... you know, if Sye had her fiddle she could play a lovely rendition of the song that goes " I believe I can fly ... I believe I can touch the sky ...."


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 21, 2005)

Awww shuddup. You try jumping out the window of a burning ship while carrying your father (who, incidentally, could really have used to cut back a little if you know what I mean) *and* being distracted by some dumb broad trying to give you a pep talk.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey!      Sye is not dumb.  She's ... a wee bit on the weak side I'll admit.  And perhaps a bit on the frail side.  And ... alright so her wisdom is only a smidgen above average.  

... and, well, she is kinda blonde.   

But she could be saving your life by blathering on and on and on and on and on ....   

And just think.  If we are metagaming here, the only reason Alister has to save his father is because AmorFati kinda up and vanished on us!


----------



## tylermalan (Dec 22, 2005)

Hahaha man that's great


----------

